# Bass fishing at Miami Whitewater and Mitchell memorial park?



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

How is the bass fishing at these two places?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Miami Whitewater Forest is ok for bass fishing. You just have to know where to find them and what to use. I normally have more luck there in the evening back in the coves with shallow running crankbaits. Somehow, I can never hit there during the morning. You will also need to rent a jon boat too but they are reasonably priced. You can also bring your own trolling motor too. 

If you like catfishing, there are some huge cats in there too. Had a lot of luck hooking into them there.


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah whitewater is a great bass fishing lake. Ive seen alot of large bass come out of there and heard many stories about them. But as said earlier, you have to know how to catch them. Ive heard buzzbaits are really good on that lake.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Use buzzbaits if you go soon.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> Use buzzbaits if you go soon.


Umm...is there a secret January buzzbait bite no one's been telling me about??


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

no chance on a buzzbait in cold temperatures, bass are lethargic


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I do not know if you can fish at Miami Whitewater during the winter or not. I know that you will not be able to rent a jon to take it out to the good spots unless they have changed something.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Very close-minded to not think that a buzzbait, or any other topwater lure for that matter, can't catch bass in cold temperatures. Although it wouldn't be my first choice of lure this type of year, I know a guy who caught a 6lber in early February in Ohio on a buzzbait on public waters while it was snowing.

You would probably have better luck with a jig n pig or a jerkbait. Good luck


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey guys any crappie to speak of in Miami Whitewater?

An old neighbor next door told me he would catch one 
everynow and then. 

Thanks!
Rick.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I are sarcastic.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

You can fish at any of the parks when the boat houses are closed, as long as the park itself is open. The ranger will just ask for fishing license and the $4 park sticker, and sell you one if you do not possess one.
Randy


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

I have caught crappie in whitewater on minnorws. But none of them were very big. Winton Woods is a much better crappie lake. Ive caught a few decent sized ones and i have even seen a few 14-16 inch crappie taken out of there.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

You can catch crappies in good numbers at Miami Whitewater during the spring when the water is cool. Once the middle of May hits, they will be in deeper water and will seldom bite during the day. During the spring, you can catch them on minnows, tubes, and smaller inline spinner baits. Just rent a jon and take it towards the woods and look for structure. Once summer hits, the best time for them is at night with minnows and can be caught from shore or boat. Between Memorial Day and Labor Day, you can fish till midnight on Friday and Saturday and you are also able to rent boats until then as well. I fish there a lot during the spring and summer. Most Friday and Saturday nights, I am there chasing the elusive 60 pound flathead swimming around in there. Its "date nights" for the wife and I. She does not seem to think so but I do.


----------

